# EXE Datei in eigener PW geschützter EXE kapseln



## rapthor (12. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

mag ein bisschen merkwürdig klingen, aber ich würde gern mal wissen, ob es möglich ist, ein kleines Programm (das aus einer einzigen EXE Datei besteht) durch ein Passwort vor unbefugter Ausführung zu schützen.

Dieses "Kapsel-Programm" sollte dann vielleicht nur ein kleines EDIT-Feld besitzen, in dem dann das PW überprüft wird. Und das würde ich dann gleich in C++ oder C# o.ä. programmieren wollen.

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob sowas möglich ist? Muss ja nicht unbedingt mit Programmieren zusammenhängen ...

Danke,
Rapthor


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Apr 2005)

Mach ein Inputfeld und prüf ob die Eingabe gleich dem Passwort ist  - ist dem nicht so  beendest du das Programm. Ob das sicher ist sei mal da hingestellt.


----------



## Jockel (12. Apr 2005)

Ja, ist möglich... wenn du zu dem Programm, das du schützen möchtest, nicht den Quellcode hast, könntest du auch deine Password-Routine ans Ende der EXE-Datei kopieren, den entsprechenden original Header ändern und am Ende nicht vergessen an den 'richtigen' Anfang zu springen...
Allerdings gibt es auch schon solche Programme (habe auf www.s-a-ve.de mal gesehen, glaube ich).


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Apr 2005)

So ziemlich jedes Packprogramm hat eine solche Funktion...


----------

